# Free 5 lb. bag of Fromm! No purchase necessary!



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

That was fast!! It just popped up on FB 10 minutes ago. 

Hope I can make it on Friday to get the bag.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm going to make a point to go get it on Friday. With both Enzo AND Hunter eating Fromm now, this is actually a big help. =)


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I hope I (err...Vito) get to try out the new beef flavor.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

That's what I'm hoping for, too. The store I usually go to hasn't had it in stock yet. I think I might get Surf & Turf if they don't have it. We (they) haven't tried that one or Chicken a la Veg yet.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

We dont use it, but I'm sure i can mix some in with their regular food. THANKS! between me and hubby we can get 10 lbs!


----------



## Honeybelles Dad (Sep 3, 2010)

Number 71 at 7:43 PM


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

number 114
thank you, I hope I can get down to pet food plus to use it.
Karen


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I hope its for Canada too! it doesnt say anywhere that its not so fingers crossed!

#115 !


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

132. Thanks so much, I'll be using it for my cat, Chopin doesn't really agree with fromm...


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

417 so they are moving right along


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

#493 at 3:02am. Thanks Enzo's Mom! You are so kind to share!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Bummer....both places that are closest to me, and are listed on the site as a dealer, dont carry it.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Cool  Thank you for the heads up!!! My coupon is #1369. Heading down the street soon, they are open today to redeem  Fiona likes the duck and sweet potato.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I really wanted a second one for my fiance's dad, but it won't let us print it since we live in the same house with the same IP address. It keeps defaulting back to the coupon with my name on it with my coupon #. Bummer.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Grr i was using the coupon for Jesse's food because he is totally out, and they didnt have the chicken a la veg so my dad got the surf and turf. I hope Jesse likes it, i know its so hard to switch a cats food off the top, i guess if he doesnt i'll just buy him his food!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Used my coupon a couple of hours ago. Thanks again Sam. We got a bag of the Surf and Turf to try.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Used my coupon today, I got Duck and Sweet Potato, I have never used Fromm before.
I opened the bag when I got home and both of them thought is smelled great.
They had a few pieces and were eager for more.
I will mix a little in with their food tonight.
The guy at the store said he had seen quite a few coupons today.
I said have never tried it, he said it sells well and a lot of people like it. 
Karen


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sent you a PM Sam. Thanks again, we have our free 5lb bag :thanks:


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I just saw this and thought I just had to print the coupon on Black Friday, not that I had to use it today. So, I doubt my store is open anymore (it;s 10pm) Oh well.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Thanks again for the coupon!!!! We got our 5 pound bag of I think, Salmon and plan to use it as training treats


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

We picked up Surf & Turn. Enzo and Hunter really enjoyed their dinner! =)


----------

